# Spell check Baby!!



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Thank you for the SPELL CHECK!
I cannot spell very well and the new option will make mine and many others posts readable! 
Can't wait till it kicks on.
And the greater choice of smilies, a true godsend!


------------------
bake first, ask questions later


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey thanks m brown, we are really trying to make these the best food boards around!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Great idea indeed to have a spell check but I can't seem to get it to work...

Sisi


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Sis, can you tell me what type of problem you are having exactly? What type of system are you using? Browser? It would really help me.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Nicko,


I have a Pentium II with Win98. My browser is Netscape 4.7. If I try to click on the little square for the spell check nothing happends...


Sisi


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks Sisi, I will look into it, I do know that there are certain browser compatibility issues. I did only test it using Internet Explorer 5.0, but not Netscape. Like I said, let me look into it, and I will get back to you.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Go away for a few days and see what happens? They change it all up on you!!! Seriously, love the new features Nicko. Way to go!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I asked for spell check in post the other day,,,,and low and behold my wish came true. thanks Nicko, good job


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

My pleasure Cape.


----------

